# Oscilador Transistorizado Simple



## BlueFenix24 (May 8, 2010)

Buenas, al final encontre por otro lado lo que necesitaba, y quiero compartirlo , este oscilador es muy simple y oscila a una frecuencia de 1Khz y con un VCC de 6-9VDC, es estable y se le puede regular tanto la amplitud como la fecuencia, espero les sirva. 

Eso si, quise simularlo y no me oscilaba , pero una vez montado y probado con el osciloscopio funciona.-LIBRE de BOBINAS-

Lista Componentes =

1 Resistencia 1/8W 5.6K
1 Resistencia 1/8W 10K
2 Resistencias 1/8W 100K
1 Resistencia Variable 100k (Regulardor de Amplitud)
1 Resistencia Variable 47K (Regulador de Frecuencia)
1 Capacitor 10nF
2 Capacitores 5.6nF
1 Transistor 2N2222A o equivalente NTE123AP
1 Bateria 9V

Bueno este saldria alrededor de 1$ dolar
Les dejo el diagrama y el LAYOUT 
Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (May 8, 2010)

donde lo sacaste ?? 
o lo diseñaste vos ??

que es layout ? no puedo abrir eso .
no tengo muchos programas.


----------



## BlueFenix24 (May 8, 2010)

1- lo saque de una revista de electronica, ya que lo necesitaba para un pequeño proyecto que me encargaron. 
2- El LAYOUT es el diseno montado que podes dibujar en una placa o lo podes imprimir y luego plancharlo sobre una placa, eso si lleva normas a cumplir , y esta subido en .pcb, del *PCB Wizard*, es un programa para hacerlo , aqui esta un link para que lo descargues, es muy util, hay otros programas parecidos , pero este me gusta mas.
http://***********************




			
				 Cacho dijo:
			
		

> *2.9* Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.
> 
> Consideralo una advertencia y leé las normas.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2011)

Fernandob:  
Es un "oscilador doble-T" , junto con el "oscilador por desplazamiento de fase" y el "puente de Wien" son los tres osciladores clásicos en baja frecuencia.

http://www.google.com/search?num=100&q=oscilador+"doble+t"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

http://www.google.com/search?num=100&q=oscillator+"twin+t"&aq=f&aqi=g-v1g-b4&aql=&oq=


----------



## fernandob (Jun 6, 2011)

gracias por explicar eduardo, si , alguna vez que pregunte me dijistre de otro oscilador LINEAL , yo siempre tuve o relacione en mi cabeza que para hacer un oscilador necesitabas una entrada trigger por lo menos .
pero veo que se puede hacer algo lineal de muchas formas, .
ya vere de encontrar la explicacion .... a ver si me entra.


----------



## keyboarder61 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hola, queria preguntarte si lo simulas con el live wire te anda? por que mi maquina es re lenta y aveces da problema con los osciladores... lo quero hacer funcionar en AF es para un proyecto musical, me sirve este circuito? necesito uno que pueda mantener la oscilacion mientras varia de frecuencia independientemente de la amplitud, eso es especificamente si me queres dar una manito muchas gracias.


----------



## crimson (Feb 9, 2015)

Hola keyboarder61, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Si vas a ensayar un oscilador, *por experiencia*, armalo en una plaquetita *con componentes reales*, los simuladores son incapaces de resolver cualquier tipo de oscilador.
Saludos C


----------

